# 2010 Sentra Problems



## sentrabell10 (Jul 23, 2010)

For my first car I bought a 2009 Sentra and had no problems, so I bought the 2010 model with navigation. However, I've owned the car for about 5 months and have had more problems than ever. I've brought it to the dealer 5 times for the same problem and they refuse to obey lemon law and refund my money or replace the car. Anyone gone through something similar?


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

What sort of problems are you having and which one was the 5 time culprit? Did you contact Nissan's Head Office and make a complaint?


----------



## sentrabell10 (Jul 23, 2010)

The first day I got the car, the XM didn't work and I'd plug in my ipod and it would show it playing on the navigation screen but I had no sound. Also, when you first drive the car I hear this weird noise by the tires, but it would go away after driving a few feet. Anyway, we called XM and they zapped it and it still wasn't working, so we took it to the Nissan we bought it from and they replaced the radio and changed the fuel pump, thinking it would change the sound coming from the wheels (it didn't). When they changed the radio they scratched the whole dash and didn't tell us, which obviously upset us. The XM works, but the ipod still doesn't play. I bought a new ipod and wire and it still didn't work. The ipod would work sometimes and then sometimes it would just go off, so it was hard to predict when it wasn't going to work. So because they scratched the dash, we brought it to a different dealer closer to us and they order a connector. When we brought the car there to replace the part, they kicked us out cause the ipod was playing at the time and they said they couldn't fix something that wasn't broken, and then we brought it back a few hours later. When they went to change the part, the part wasn't in the car, which was another waste of our time. So we called consumer affairs and talked to someone who said they would take care if it, and we just have to bring it back to where we bought it in order for lemon law. So we brought it back up there and they ordered an adaptor, and then went back up there to replace it. On the drive home, not only did it not work but the whole screen turned black and my ipod was completely dead out of no where. We turned around and went back and they blamed my ipod and said it wasn't the car. I started taking videos of different ipods and wires with it not working because the girl we previously spoke to said that we are not getting a new car and that we have to keep bringing it up to the dealer until it's fixed. We're not. It's been one big problem since we bought it.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

From what I've read, this is a known issue. See if this helps:

http://www.nissanclub.com/forums/new-2007-nissan-sentra/300728-sentra-2010-ipod-interface-2.html


Also, I'm not sure if this is the same type of noise you're hearing when you first take off but some cars make a funny ABS noise when you first start it and then goes away after a few seconds.


----------



## sentrabell10 (Jul 23, 2010)

When I first start the car, I don't hear anything weird, it's just when I start driving. And with the ipod, I've tried a million different types of ipods and it wouldn't explain why the whole screen turned black. Plus, it's going to sound weird but, at 8000 miles, my breaks are grinding. There is nothing that can make breaks go bad at 8000 miles either. 

I love Nissan, and I don't want another brand of car, I just want them to take the car back and give me one that doesn't have these issues, you know? Especially since I've bought from them before and I pay my monthly payment two weeks early.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

I understand your frustration but I don't think you will get a new car because the radio is not working right. Take your iPod to the dealer and ask them to try it out on different model cars and see if it works. As for the brakes, I am sure that they will remedy that for you and hopefully not blame your driving habits..... maybe there was something wonky with the brakes at manufacture that might account for the noise you keep hearing.


----------

